# Microsoft Kinect - Wii-like gaming without the controls



## editor (Nov 10, 2010)

Microsoft's new gaming widget seems to have been picking up some rave reviews.

The Telegraph was swooning all over it within minutes:



> For all the marketing buzz around Kinect, propelling Microsoft's motion-tracking camera into the public consciousness, more telling evidence of the device's propensity to impress has been filtering through social networking sites and forums from all corners of the web.
> 
> Microsoft's attempt to woo the so called 'casual' crowd away from Nintendo's Wii console and onto their own Xbox 360 was greeted with the utmost cynicism from video game fans and critics alike, including myself. The faintly embarrassing and overly synthetic demo at this year's E3 did Kinect few favours, and rumours that the device suffered from excessive lag and other troubling issues only compounded the negativity surrounding it.
> 
> ...





> All in all, I’ve come away extremely impressed with Kinect Sports. The accuracy of the controls is truly incredible, and I enjoyed the inventiveness of some of the individual sport’s mechanics. With sport mini-game titles for Kinect from developers like Konami and Ubisoft getting mauled in reviews, it seems that Kinect Sports is the premier sports title at launch – in my playthrough I experienced little to refute it as such.
> 
> http://mmomfg.com/2010/11/08/kinect-sports-review1108/


Anyone had a play yet?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2010)

Previous thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/301782-saw-a-demo-of-a-future-xbox-yesterday-project-natal
But this one should remain I think, now that the thing is actually released


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the idea but if you haven't got a big 60"  telly it might feel a bit shit


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just make me think of red dwarf ep: Gunmen of the Apocalypse with Lister grinding.


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2010)

Talking to some guys in the States about it, and I'm willing to bet your average London sitting room doesn't have the space for such things.

Even ignoring that, they're saying it just doesn't _play_ very well. They all think it's an amazing piece of technology, but the end result performs more like a 2nd generation Eye Toy than something which costs £130.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2010)

I was part of the public beta testing for Kinect Sports before it made it's E3 showing. It was pretty impressive tech, and some of the games were a blast, and others a bit meh. The launch titles arn't good enough to make me shell out for it thou, it's also quite expensive, until there is a 'killer app' I won't bother.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah i shall wait untill i start seeing the words star wars light sabre duelling 10/10 and knockoutboxing 94% and stuff like that.

Its cool tech but haven't decided if its a gimmick gadget or not yet. its going to be down to the games.

dave


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 11, 2010)

It's really good, not played much yet but had a quick blast last night and was really impressed with it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Just make me think of red dwarf ep: Gunmen of the Apocalypse with Lister grinding.


 
This. And agree about the big TV, add to that massive front room to look cool in. Not interested in the kintect at all...


----------



## ooermissus (Nov 12, 2010)

I am very very excited about this.Especially the dance games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll be getting one. Lounge probably isn't big enough, but it's for an event, so no worries.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2010)

DO NOT BUY SONIC FREE RIDERS!!

http://www.blisteredthumbs.net/2010/11/sonic-free-riders-angry-review/

some of the other games look ok though


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Nov 13, 2010)

I shared a 2 hour taxi ride a couple of months back with a guy who was developing software for this...  he reckoned it was a great idea, but wasn't that impressed with the hardware... saw it as a bit of a gimmick.  Maybe they've sorted out the lag etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 13, 2010)

Backatcha Bandit said:


> I shared a 2 hour taxi ride a couple of months back with a guy who was developing software for this...  he reckoned it was a great idea, but wasn't that impressed with the hardware... saw it as a bit of a gimmick.  Maybe they've sorted out the lag etc.


 
They pretty much have, by all accounts.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I see this on click


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked one up today after seeing a mates with the my fitness thingy. Knocks the spots off Wii fit, and I've just put my Wii up for sale.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you think the first porn kinect title will be?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2010)

Already been done, well in development for PC:

 (NSFW)


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2010)

Grrrr, I can't post links or some reason, guess it's cuz my new account is  noob account prevented from spamming. I can't even see the feedback forum to complain about it! Niceeeee.

Search youtube for 'kinect porn'

Someone is already doing something for the PC.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. That's. Hot.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 28, 2010)

It's like seeing a woman being molested by Thing from the Addams Family.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 28, 2010)

MY gf bought it a few weeks ago.
It does indeed knock spots off the wii. I've only played the 'Adventure' one, which involves using your body to steer a dingy down some rapids - very intuitive and a good giggle, and jumping and dodging lots which is knackering.
The Sports one is good, but there's not any room for progessing, so it will be ok for a few sessions with mates but not much legs after that.
The dancing one looks great and my gf is well into it - shame the tunes are shit and I'm not into dancing though 

It'll be interesting to see what proper games come out for it. I've only played the demo of a driving game which was cool, but haven't had chance to have a look at other ones available.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks more like a next generation thing to me - has to be massive.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, one has to assume the tech will be compatible with the next gen xbox, otherwise there will be a lot of pissed off people.

Which i expect to get announced at next years E3 with a release for either Christmas 2012 at the earliest or Q1 2013. Problem is once the new gen is announced, most of the devs move onto writing for it once there done with their current lineup, which means titles slow down for the current gen.

If we don't see a new xbox I certainly think we'll hear about the next Nintendo console. No way they can carry on with the Wii much longer now the schoolyard bullies have stole their thunder.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 28, 2010)

The kids bought this with their Xmas money.  Apparently we now need to move house as our lounge isn't big enough!  It's fun though.


----------

